# Boar hunting draw weight ??



## bowhunter_16 (Sep 7, 2009)

along with this boar hunting question..would thunderheads be tough enough to use on wild boars?? i would think so but figured i'd check just to be sure :teeth:


----------



## chaz_Z7 (Dec 25, 2010)

im actually going russian boar hunting next month..but i pull 70 # but any way ive heard women getting pass throughs at 40 pounds..the place im goin they dont allow anything under 40 pounds so i guss this is enough to get the job done..some might disagree but get her and you some magnus stinger buzzcutts..thats what ill be using..great coc head...should cut like butter...


----------



## jtharpe (Oct 28, 2009)

worry more about shot placement, hogs are not unkillable they just have a really tuff shoulder plate.


----------



## 327elk (Jun 24, 2005)

I grew up in Central Florida. Hunted pigs most of my life. I shot my first pig with a Browning Coyote set at 40lbs. Other then state regs on draw weight, 45 is enough with a good fixed blade head. IMHO I would not use Thunder heads. Not bashing, just would use a more solid head like Muzzy Phantom and Magnus Stinger.


----------



## casoki (Jan 5, 2011)

thanks everyone for the input. when i started to tell people i wanted to get into hunting, i heard a lot of not so positive feedback about my draw weight. i turned my bow up to 50 and that for sure was a no-go for me. hopefully with good practice and shot placement i can get a decent kill. i guess i'll have to write it up on my first time. lol. 

cat


----------



## MattRagle (Nov 28, 2005)

Most important thing is shot placement along with a sharp fixed blade head. If you could get a slighty quartering shot that would also help out quite a bit.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I've killed many & will be taking my Daughter down the road & she shoots 45#s. Shot placement of course. She will be using a 3 blade 125gr head & a 2117 Aluminum Arrow 29". She took this Buffalo at 25 yds. & that same set up in Jan. 2010. Nearly 1000#s & arrow went up to fleatch (so 24" in the Buff). It was lodged in the heart-went 60 yds. & crashed. Good Luck & enjoy your hunt. Lots are killed with 45#50# recurves so your compound should do just fine.


----------



## timspawn (Aug 10, 2007)

My wife uses a 40lb bow with 2 blade broadheads and has killed many hogs with that setup.


----------



## kawabunga (Oct 21, 2009)

I agree, shot placement. I would say two blade coc head, heavy arrow, and if it's a big boar stay low in the vitals quartering away if possible. Good luck they are fun.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

45 lbs is simply NOT going to get thru a big boar's shield. Big is over 200 lbs, IMO. But...that doesn't mean it's not enough to kill a big boar. Wait for a quartering away shot with the near leg fwd and keep it low.

Any boar under 150 or any sow will be no problem for 45 lbs.

We use Steelforce Phathead 100's with great results on hogs. Our group has shot probably 40-50 in the last 3 years with Phatheads with most of our bows are around 60 lbs.


----------



## TheTracker (Sep 11, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> 45 lbs is simply NOT going to get thru a big boar's shield. Big is over 200 lbs, IMO. But...that doesn't mean it's not enough to kill a big boar. Wait for a quartering away shot with the near leg fwd and keep it low.
> 
> Any boar under 150 or any sow will be no problem for 45 lbs.
> 
> We use Steelforce Phathead 100's with great results on hogs. Our group has shot probably 40-50 in the last 3 years with Phatheads with most of our bows are around 60 lbs.


I shot a boar when i was 13 years old using a 40lb bow and my arrow went right through its plate!


----------



## Dwikkles (Dec 23, 2010)

great positive info thank you. So you guys would recommend trading out the Rage 2 blade for a fixed head? I don't know much about fixed heads. I hear you can't go wrong with Muzzy or G5


----------



## TheTracker (Sep 11, 2009)

Dwikkles said:


> great positive info thank you. So you guys would recommend trading out the Rage 2 blade for a fixed head? I don't know much about fixed heads. I hear you can't go wrong with Muzzy or G5


I'd use the magnus 2 blade over both of those mentioned it will penetrate deeper!


----------



## Dwikkles (Dec 23, 2010)

TheTracker said:


> I'd use the magnus 2 blade over both of those mentioned it will penetrate deeper!


OK so like the Magnus Stinger? Thanks for the heads up brother.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

TheTracker said:


> I shot a boar when i was 13 years old using a 40lb bow and my arrow went right through its plate!


Ok...so I am proven wrong. :embara: 

I will stick with what I said based on my experiences, both good and bad. I have killed 50-60 hogs with a bow and I will just say even with my current setup I don't dismiss the shield of a big boar.


----------



## born2kill (Mar 1, 2009)

I shoot hogs almost every time Im in a tree deer hunting. We have a huge over population of them where I hunt. Shoot them a little back or qrt away from tree and a little low behind arm pit from ground. Although I shoot MBs fixed penetrate them better especially with light draw. Kill em all! Good luck


----------



## TheTracker (Sep 11, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Ok...so I am proven wrong. :embara:
> 
> I will stick with what I said based on my experiences, both good and bad. I have killed 50-60 hogs with a bow and I will just say even with my current setup I don't dismiss the shield of a big boar.


Well you shouldn't of said what you said, You said a 45lb bow will not penetrate through a hogs shield which is entirely fale. Using the right broadhead and weight arrow it will pass through the plate!


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

Sharp Broadhead and good shot placement you can take a hog with pretty light draw weight


----------



## Dwikkles (Dec 23, 2010)

That's another good point...what is a recommended arrow weight while we're on the subject?


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

Dwikkles said:


> That's another good point...what is a recommended arrow weight while we're on the subject?


I shoot 65 lbs with a 400 grain arrow and have had complete pass thru on hogs my gf shoots 42 lbs and a 378 grain arrows and has put a few hogs down with it


----------



## obsessedLSS (Dec 21, 2006)

they are not some mystical animal, i agree with Robin on this....i personally shoot 55#'s and shoot hogs all the time, from itty bitty to large and mean...no way would i want to shoot one in the great shield...that being said, my shot is slight quartering away, aim lower and forward than on a deer, good cut on contact BH and is sharp...you will slide in behind that shield, dead piggy.

if you take a broadside shot straight at the shield, depending on the size and how much they've been eating, that fat will plug your holes and you will not have a good blood trail to follow, so keep a good eye sight on where that hog runs to.

good luck!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

TheTracker said:


> Well you shouldn't of said what you said, You said a 45lb bow will not penetrate through a hogs shield which is entirely fale. Using the right broadhead and weight arrow it will pass through the plate!


I don't know what "completely fale" means, but how bout I change my statement to this:

In my opinion, 45 lbs is not enough poundage to consistantly kill big boars if you shoot them in the shield. Shield thickness vary, and so do folk's opinions on what a "big" boar is.


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

Don't sweat arrow weight to much. I would go with the 2 blade Stingers. I generally shoot for the heart which is located quite low on a hog. The shield is thinner there. Otherwise wait for a quartering away shot and shoot behind the last rib.

I like to make sure there is a climbable tree at hand when hunting the big boys.


----------



## a1hoyt.ca (Feb 3, 2008)

What ever draw weight you can feel comfortable shooting & still make 6 out of 6 bulls eyes with the same arrows.


----------



## Spined (Dec 28, 2010)

You will be fine, as long as you stay away for the shields.


----------



## tailhunter33 (Jan 17, 2011)

50 pounds will get the job done. Just make sure the broadheads are trustworthy


----------



## MATHEWS2005 (Jan 9, 2010)

Yes 45 lbs. is enough.I would suggest that both of you shoot the Magnus 2 blade or 4 blade brodheads" Stingers or Buzzcuts."


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

If you shoot broadside or quarter away & behind front leg by elbow don't worry about the shield-you'll get what you need to to kill them..


----------



## Firearrow (Jul 3, 2009)

bowhunter_16 said:


> along with this boar hunting question..would thunderheads be tough enough to use on wild boars?? i would think so but figured i'd check just to be sure :teeth:


I never had a problem with them. Put anything in the right spot and you are good. Remember that a hogs vitals sit a little more forward that a deer!!!!


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Ok...so I am proven wrong. :embara:
> 
> I will stick with what I said based on my experiences, both good and bad. I have killed 50-60 hogs with a bow and I will just say even with my current setup I don't dismiss the shield of a big boar.


Let me even the score for you...I'm pushing 72 ft lbs of KE and I shot one 3 weeks ago at less than 20 yards and didn't go through...I got to the heart though.
Here is that shield, which was well over an inch thick.


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

2 big things even with more powerful rigs:
Shot placement as stated...keep the shots low and quartering away...don't shoot broadside from an elevated position if you don't have the "heat" to get through the shield.
The second is a strong, sharp cut-on-contact fixed blade head.
If you are going after 150 pounds or less, then it's not a big concern...once you get close to that 200 pound mark with boars, then they have a bullet proof vest to deal with.


----------



## Firearrow (Jul 3, 2009)

Dwikkles said:


> That's another good point...what is a recommended arrow weight while we're on the subject?


Don't sweat the small stuff like arrow weight, and KE. Just make sure it is the right spine for the bow, and use a 100gr head. Just make sure she practices with the broadheads, and is good at 20-25yds with them, not just field points. If possible use new broadheads, and make sure what ever you use is SHARP. Most people will not have to hard of a time getting in on hogs at 20-25 yards. Like the others have said, if it is a sow braodside will work, if it is a larger boar wait for the quartering away shot and sneak that arrow in behind the back rib.


----------



## Dwikkles (Dec 23, 2010)

So the biggest thing I get from this.....practice shooting tight...alot 

Thank you guys this helps a ton.


----------



## Zul'jin (Dec 6, 2012)

Another thread I can tag on to. :darkbeer:

I've been reading here and there on the web tonight and see people saying as little as ~35 pounds is fine for hog. The pictures they post are not of mythical monster hogs, which is fine. I want eating size.

I've also no illusion of shooting one from a record breaking distance, not the first time out, anyway. Them fish were never too far off when I used to shoot them. 

Now, what I've seen people say, cause this is the internet and you see what people say, you see, they talk about 'with a compound' or 'with a recurve', as if X pounds of draw weight is different between the two. What's up with that?

With fish, it was 35 or 40 pounds, whatever was the lowest I could turn down to without the limbs falling off. Oh, we went out turned up to 70 and 75 pounds at first. No internet to tell us better. And we lost arrows. 210 pound test does not mean you can shock load it from a 75 pound bow. 

But anyway, I'm talking hogs here. Once I get back to being some kind of accurate, how much weight at what distance on what what size hog?


----------



## Jake L (Aug 20, 2010)

In the trad world it is said that 45# will kill all North American game. However this doesn't mean you will get all pass throughs. Also they are shooting 10 grains per pound minimum and often up to 700-800gr arrows.


----------



## swinestalker (Oct 28, 2009)

This hog was over 350 pounds and killed with a 41 pound Black Widow recurve at 18 yards. It was a 450 grain arrow tipped with a Woodsman Elite Broadhead. It was a complete pass through including both shields. Only went 60 yards.


----------



## TheScOuT (May 9, 2011)

I shoot 68 pounds on my bow...I have a 345 grain arrow with a large fixed blade (Grizz Trick 2) and I blow straight through them. 

I have a friend and his wife uses Razor Tricks and she only shoots about 45-50 pounds and she kills hogs.


----------



## Nate's Parker (Feb 16, 2005)

MattRagle said:


> Most important thing is shot placement along with a sharp fixed blade head. If you could get a slighty quartering shot that would also help out quite a bit.


Best post on the thread.. I have killed lots of hogs with 52 lbs. It is about shot placement take your time aim small and wait for the right shot..You will kill them.


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

TheTracker said:


> I shot a boar when i was 13 years old using a 40lb bow and my arrow went right through its plate!


40 pound bow through the plate? I wouldn't have any problem shooting a sow with a 40 pound bow, but I can assure you that the plate of a mature boar would stop a 40 pound bow if hit dead on. If you took a quartering away shot and slid it behind the plate, then a 40 pound bow will do it. I'll come from the side of more than 1 hog and say the plate of a mature boar will catch that arrow.


----------

